# Death Stranding: Kunst, Meisterwerk oder Totalausfall?



## Bonkic (5. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


an diesem wochenende erscheint bekanntlich death stranding, wohl ohne frage eines der meist erwarteten spiele dieser konsolen-generation. geschuldet ist diese tatsache, das dürfte wohl ebenfalls unwidersprochen bleiben, der popularität von macher hideo kojima. jetzt habe ich death stranding logischerweise noch nicht selbst gespielt, und kann mir bislang nur ein vorab-urteil anhand der schon seit tagen zahlreich verfügbaren reviews erlauben. davon hab ich einige konsumiert, ua auch den 13 seiten langen test von 4players. großartige story-spoiler enthalten diese in aller regel nicht. das dürfte in erster linie daran liegen, dass sony bzw kojima productions offenbar untersagt haben, vor release details über alles ab akt 4 zu verraten. wie man das nun wiederum findet, sei dahingestellt. vielleicht ist das ja sogar der grund, weshalb pcgames.de ausschert und noch immer keinen test auf der seite hat. aber darum solls hier nicht gehen. 

worum solls also gehen? auch nicht um das audio-visuelle, oder die technik allgemein. da scheint death stranding, von stilfragen mal abgesehen, ja über so ziemlich jeden zweifel erhaben zu sein. mir gehts ums spiel an sich aka gameplay. kojimas prämisse bestand meiner ansicht nach ziemlich eindeutig darin, ein spiel zu erschaffen, in dem zur abwechslung gewalt mal nicht im fokus steht. insbesondere im aaa-bereich ist das absolut ungewöhnlich. sport- und rennspielen ausgenommen. dafür gebührt ihm zunächst mal uneingeschränktes lob, denke ich. auch wenn man nämlich überkommene killerspiel-rhetorik außen vor lässt, kann man schon verstehen, wenn außenstehende das hobby "gaming" mitunter mißtrauisch beäugen, da der hauptspielinhalt, im blockbuster-bereich, meist eben im eliminieren irgendeines gegners besteht. ausnahmen, und das sind es eben, kenne ich. aufzählung überflüssig. auch hat death stranding insgesamt wohl so was wie ne message, noch dazu 'ne gute ("brückenbauen") und kojima traut sich auch das zuzugeben. ebenfalls alles andere alltäglich. manche mögen das pomadig und / oder moralisierend finden, ändert aber nix an der tatsache an sich.

damit wären wir beim kern des pudels angelangt: denn grob gesagt läuft man in death stranding nur herum und liefert irgendwelche waren von a nach b. die in den vergangenen monaten veröffentlichen trailer haben diesbezüglich also nicht gelogen: das ist das kern-gameplay. zur zielerreichung und auch um gegnern aus dem weg zu gehen errichtet man hin und wieder strukturen, falls gewünscht mit hilfe anderer spieler. wer nicht aufpasst, landet in bosskämpfen, in denen dann doch wiederurm ziemlich klassisch gekämpft wird. so wie ich das verstanden habe, ist es aber rein theoretisch wohl möglich, jedem kampf aus dem weg zu gehen - ohne gewähr. konsequent wäre es allerdings. die große frage ist nun, trägt das über die gesamte dauer von dann doch 50+ stunden? die meisten tester meinen offensichtlich, diese frage mit ja beantworten zu können. da ist nicht selten von meisterwerk uä die rede. im bereits erwähnten 4players-review werden sich - für mich - wahnsinnig langweilig anhörende "features" wie das richtige verteilen der ladung auf dem rücken des protagonisten als cleveres minigame angeprießen. selbst die abnutzung der stiefel soll angeblich spielspaßfördernd sein. will mich aber gar nicht auf 4p einschießen. die wertungen sind ja überwiegend sehr sehr gut. salz in die suppe streuen nur wenige (ign us bspw), die dann aber gleich richtig: death stranding sei meist schlicht stinkend langweilig. und dieses eindrucks kann ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch nach wie vor nur schwer erwehren. 

klar gibt's auch andere spiele, die auf gameplay fast völlig verzichten und in erster linie von der story (die ich bewusst gar nicht erwähnt habe) getragen werden. ich denke da an walking-simulatoren wie dear esther, vanishing of ethan carter, firewatch oder die adventures aus dem hause telltale oder quantic. nur sind das eben in aller regel eher kurze spiele (und auch nicht unbedingt aaa), wo gar nicht erst der versuch unternommen wurde, irgendein wie-auch-immer-geartetes gameplay reinzuquetschen. alles dreht sich letztendlich um die frage, ob überhaupt ein solches, durchgängig unterhaltsames spiel denkbar ist, dass fast völlig ohne action, sprich letzten endes gewalt, auskommt? ich habe, ich denke man kann es rauslesen, arge zweifel. und das wäre dann doch auch wieder irgendwo traurig.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tCI396HyhbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


anderer, damit aber selbstredend direkt zusammenhängender aspekt des ganzen ist, dass death stranding meiner ansicht nach ein enormes wirtschaftliches risiko darstellt. überhaupt realisierbar war ein solcher titel ja überhaupt nur, weil sony den ganz großen geldbeutel aufgemacht hat. an death stranding haben nicht nur um die 100 kojima-angestellte gearbeitet, sondern zudem noch bis zu 80 guerrillas. rechnet man das auf die entwicklungszeit hoch, kommt man da sehr schnell auf reine entwicklungskosten von 100 mio. dollar und mehr. wenn das verkaufstechnisch in die hose geht, könnte dieses experiment auch sehr schnell das letzte seiner art gewesen sein. kojima hin - kojima her. noch ein projekt dieser dimension wird sony vielleicht nicht finanzieren, ohne auf das outcome zu schielen. die allwissenden analysten weigern sich jedenfalls mehrheitlich prognosen zum erfolg abzugeben. von flop, was auch immer das in zahlen heißen mag, bis hin zu bestseller 2019 ist alles dabei.

warum nun diese wall of text? weiß ich auch nicht so genau. ist schlicht das, was mir in den letzten tagen zu death stranding so durch den kopf gegangen ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> [..., weshalb pcgames.de ausschert und noch immer keinen test auf der seite hat.



Äh...

https://www.pcgames.de/Death-Stranding-Spiel-57352/Tests/Review-1336340/


----------



## McDrake (5. November 2019)

Ich les' zu dem Titel gar nix!
Denn ich will das Game spielen und... ach... einfach geniessen ohne Hintergrundwissen und Vorurteile.
Ist eh das schönste Spielerlebnis, welches man Heutzutage leider viel zu selten erlebt.

Werde nach ca 2 Jahren hier dann meine Meinung hinschreiben


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. November 2019)

Weder das Internet, noch der 4players und pcgames Test konnten mir die Frage beantworten, ob das Teil eigentlich nen Photo Mode hat. Würde mich aber sehr interessieren.


----------



## Robertius (5. November 2019)

Ich gebe Sonntag Abend vor der NFL mal ein kurzes Statement ab, stand jetzt ist es für mich auch immer noch völlig offen, ob Meisterwerk oder Totalausfall. Ich mag zum Beispiel ein Shadow of the Colossus wirklich gerne, dem viele Langeweile und mangelndes Gameplay vorwerfen, ABER das ist halt auch nur 7-8 Stunden lang. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie sowas bei 50h wirkt und ob mein Daumen den PS4 Controller so lange überlebt


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich les' zu dem Titel gar nix!
> Denn ich will das Game spielen und... ach... einfach geniessen ohne Hintergrundwissen und Vorurteile.
> Ist eh das schönste Spielerlebnis, welches man Heutzutage leider viel zu selten erlebt.
> 
> Werde nach ca 2 Jahren hier dann meine Meinung hinschreiben



mich juckts aller skepsis zum trotz auch in den fingern, was bei release so gut wie nie vorkommt.
bei nur ~ 20h spielzeit wärs ein no-brainer... 

das lesen von tests kann man sich in diesem fall ohnehin völlig sparen, hinsichtlich der kaufentscheidung. 
erkenntnisgewinn ist kleiner gleich 0.


----------



## golani79 (5. November 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mich juckts aller skepsis zu trotz auch in den fingern, was bei release so gut wie nie vorkommt.
> bei nur ~ 20h spielzeit wärs ein no-brainer...
> 
> das lesen von tests kann man sich in diesem fall ohnehin völlig sparen, hinsichtlich der kaufentscheidung.
> erkenntnisgewinn ist kleiner gleich 0.



40-50h sind dann halt ein "half-brainer"  

Keine Ahnung .. ein neues Spiel von Kojima .. muss ich einfach spielen und werde ich auch 
Hab mir bisher nur ein spoilerfreies Review angesehen und ein paar kurze Videoschnippsel, was man halt im Vorfeld so präsentiert bekommen hat - im Großen und Ganzen, gehe ich aber "blind" an das Spiel ran.


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das lesen von tests kann man sich in diesem fall ohnehin völlig sparen, hinsichtlich der kaufentscheidung.
> erkenntnisgewinn ist kleiner gleich 0.



als beleg nur einen auszug aus dem fazit des jetzt verfügbaren pcgames-tests:



> Diesen Sci-Fi-Thriller muss man gespielt haben!


...drei zeilen später...





> Klar,  (...) wird Death Stranding sicherlich nicht jedem gefallen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (5. November 2019)

Positiv: Wieder mal jemand, der ein etwas anderes, "neues" Spielkonzept wagt. (Extrem schrecklich finde ich das Konzept vieler Ego-Shooter, wo scheinbar die Idee ist "wir brauchen eine fette Knarre unten in der Bildmitte und bauen das Game danach drum herum").

Negativ: Paketbote ist schon im echten Leben einer der undankbarsten Jobs


----------



## Zybba (6. November 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Weder das Internet, noch der 4players und pcgames Test konnten mir die Frage beantworten, ob das Teil eigentlich nen Photo Mode hat. Würde mich aber sehr interessieren.


Nein, hat es nicht.
Steht unten bei Pros und Cons: https://www.gameplanet.co.nz/playstation-4/reviews/g5db8bb663bce5/Death-Stranding-Review/
Wundert mich aber sehr bei Kojima und seinem Gehabe.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. November 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Nein, hat es nicht.
> Steht unten bei Pros und Cons: https://www.gameplanet.co.nz/playstation-4/reviews/g5db8bb663bce5/Death-Stranding-Review/
> Wundert mich aber sehr bei Kojima und seinem Gehabe.



viellecht wird er via Day1-Patch oder in einem Update noch nachgereicht


----------



## Robertius (6. November 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wundert mich aber sehr bei Kojima und seinem Gehabe.


Ihm sind eben Fotos von sich selber wichtiger  SCNR


----------



## Zybba (6. November 2019)

Kommt er etwa nicht selbst im Spiel vor?! 

Hatte ich schon mal woanders gepostet, aber gerne hier noch mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robertius (6. November 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Kommt er etwa nicht selbst im Spiel vor?!
> 
> Hatte ich schon mal woanders gepostet, aber gerne hier noch mal:
> 
> ...



Mir gefällt das hier besser 
https://www.reddit.com/r/metalgearsolid/comments/2djx8z/kojima_selfie_nice_shirt/


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2019)

die ersten, sicherlich nicht in gänze ernst zu nehmenden, user-scores trudeln ein. 
wie nicht anders zu erwarten war, polarisiert death stranding die spielerschaft ganz enorm.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. November 2019)

Ich fahre mal eben zum Saturn.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. November 2019)

Nachdem ich nun zwei Tage überlegt habe (da ich mir echt unsicher war), ob ich mir das Spiel kaufe, habe ich es letztlich doch getan. 

Ich kann mir freilich kein Fazit erlauben, wohl aber einen ersten Eindruck. Und der sagt: 
- Grafisch genial. Super Animationen, mega schöne Landschaft und tolle Charakterdarstellung. Da gibt es echt nix zu meckern. 
- typisch für Kojima abgedreht und verwirrend, aber gleichzeitig auch mega interessante Story, die sofort Bock auf mehr macht.
- viele Cutscenes, gerade am Anfang. Ich weiß nicht, wie es später ist (da das Spiel ja Open World ist), aber am Anfang hat man doch sehr viele und recht lange Cutscenes. Dachte ich mir aber, dass es so kommt. Hab ich erwartet, also nicht so schlimm.

- leider eben auch eine eher leblose Welt...die aber eine einsame, melanchonische Atmosphäre versprüht, insbesondere in Verbindung mit dem Soundtrack. Und Sinn macht sie im Kontext der Story auch. 
- Wie erwartet ist das Gameplay absolut solide und ich hab sehr schnell gemerkt, dass der Weg das Ziel ist. Man spielt zwar nur n Boten, aber die Schwierigkeit und die Abwechslung ergibt sich nicht aus der Aufgabenbeschreibung, sondern aus den Bedingungen (Umwelt, Feinde etc.) während der Mission. 
- Musste das Product Placement für Monster Energy sein?  

Die Kritik am Spiel kann ich absolut nachvollziehen und Fakt ist, dass das Spiel nichts für Leute ist, die auf Action stehen. 

Ich frage mich letztlich nur, warum Amerika aussieht, wie Island.


----------



## Robertius (8. November 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die ersten, sicherlich nicht in gänze ernst zu nehmenden, user-scores trudeln ein.
> wie nicht anders zu erwarten war, polarisiert death stranding die spielerschaft ganz enorm.



Userscore ist bei Exklusivspielen immer für den Allerwertesten, weil jede Menge Hater ihre 0-2 reindrücken und jede Menge Fanboys ihre 10er.


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2019)

Robertius schrieb:


> Userscore ist bei Exklusivspielen immer für den Allerwertesten, weil jede Menge Hater ihre 0-2 reindrücken und jede Menge Fanboys ihre 10er.



userscores sind immer mit vorsicht zu genießen: wenn man sich aber die anderen ps4-exclusives anschaut, sieht der schnitt schon "ein klein wenig anders" aus.
große aussagekraft würde ich dem aber grundsätzlich nicht zumessen, da ist schon richtig.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. November 2019)

Death Stranding hat mich ja schon polarisiert, bevor es überhaupt erschien. 
Erst war ich total interessiert, dann irritiert, dann abgestoßen und nachdem ich jetzt das ein oder andere Review gelesen, sowie mal kurz beim LP der Bohnen reingeschaut habe, ist das Spiel nun doch in meinem Besitz. 

Vielleicht ist es das Außergewöhnliche, das Zusammenarbeiten mit Unbekannten, deren Spuren ich finden werde oder meine Vorliebe für Walking Simulatoren, aber irgendwie hat es mich dann doch gereizt. 

Hier mein Zwischenfazit und Gedanken nach nur wenigen Stunden:

Selbst das Einblenden des Entwicklerlogos ist stylisch. 

Das Spiel sieht absolut großartig aus. Ich habe zwar auch eher den Eindruck, in Island zu sein, aber da ich diese kargen, einsamen Landschaften liebe, kommt mir das gerade recht. Und mit dem passenden Soundtrack und der Soundkulisse, ist das sehr stimmig. So sieht es jetzt halt in den USA aus. 

Die Charaktere sind beeindruckend ins Spiel übertragen worden und ich mag es, dass bei den Einblendungen der Namen auch die Synchronsprecher bedacht wurden. 

Das BB ist nicht so schlimm, wie ich dachte, aber kleine Herzchenblubberblasen sind dann doch etwas käsig. 
Aber gut, gehört wohl dazu. ;-D

Meinen ersten Erfolg bekam ich fürs Wildpinkeln. Yeah!

Das Spielprinzip wirkt sehr durchdacht. 

Der Einstieg mit den beiden Leichenentsorgern war irre. Diese Atmosphäre! Ich weine, weil Silent Hills niemals erscheinen wird! Das wäre ein absolut zerstörendes Erlebnis geworden. 

Mehr dann irgendwann.


----------



## Robertius (8. November 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> userscores sind immer mit vorsicht zu genießen: wenn man sich aber die anderen ps4-exclusives anschaut, sieht der schnitt schon "ein klein wenig anders" aus.
> große aussagekraft würde ich dem aber grundsätzlich nicht zumessen, da ist schon richtig.



Manchmal gleichen sich die Bekloppten wohl gegenseitig aus und es passt


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2019)

ds kann jetzt übrigens auch bei steam vorbestellt werden. 
release: sommer 2020
zu 'ner retail-fassung wurde afaik noch nix gesagt.

edit:
und auch im epic store.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. November 2019)

Das Spiel macht seltsam süchtig.


----------



## golani79 (9. November 2019)

Hab gestern den Prolog gespielt.

War von der ersten Minute an gefesselt - es ist echt gut gemacht.
Regt zum Nachdenken an, sieht super aus und ist sehr atmosphärisch - da fällt es echt schwer aufzuhören.

Einfach Mal auf was neues einlassen und genießen



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. November 2019)

Aktuell zieht es sich ein klein wenig und das Spiel schwankt gern mal zwischen albern und melanchonisch. Aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Spiel  - obwohl man "nur" Bote ist - so viel Spaß macht. Gestern 7 Stunden durch weg gespielt. 

Möglicherweise liegt es daran, dass es eine gelungene Abwechslung zu dem ganzen Actionkram ist, den ich in letzter Zeit gespielt habe. Aber vor allem, weil es einfach gut durchdacht ist und gar nicht sooo einfach ist, wie es auf den ersten Blick scheint.


----------



## Bonkic (13. November 2019)

jetzt gibt's erstmals konkrete zahlen: in japan ist ds in woche 1 ca. 185.000 mal über die ladentheken gegangen.
für eine neue ip ist das sehr sehr gut (zum vergleich: bloodborne: 150.000), für ein kojima-game allerdings eher mäßig (mgs 5 > 400.000).


----------



## McDrake (13. November 2019)

Ich frag hier mal kurz was zum Spielprinzip.
Im Spoilerfrien Review sah ich, dass im Onlinepart, die Spieler Wege, Briefkästen Hologramme etc bauen können.
Wie sieht das denn mit der Zeit aus?
Total zugepflastert mit Beton und Gimmicks, was dann die Atmosphäre komplett zerstört (mMn)?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. November 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich frag hier mal kurz was zum Spielprinzip.
> Im Spoilerfrien Review sah ich, dass im Onlinepart, die Spieler Wege, Briefkästen Hologramme etc bauen können.
> Wie sieht das denn mit der Zeit aus?
> Total zugepflastert mit Beton und Gimmicks, was dann die Atmosphäre komplett zerstört (mMn)?



Es geht. Die Schilder sind an zentralen Punkten schon recht präsent. 
Der Zeitregen zersetzt die Konstrukte der Spieler allerdings mit der Zeit, sofern sie nicht repariert werden, also geht es. 
Abgesehen davon kann man Konstruktionen abbauen. Eventuell reguliert es sich einfach so.

Ich habe jetzt nach mehr als 20 Stunden die ersten autonomen Bots. Die sind ja sehr possierlich, wenn sie pfeifend ihre Tour beginnen.


----------

